# Atypical Sides



## jmott7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Here's the thing, and maybe I'm branding myself a heretic here, but while I love traditional barbecued meat, I'm not always nuts for the traditional sides. I like cole slaw and potato salad ok, but I don't really care if I never see another baked bean again. Same goes for macaroni salad and stuffed peppers. And, I'd generally rather keep eating dinner than any dessert, traditional or otherwise. No offense meant to those who love these things, as I understand their appeal. But I find barbecue to be so rich, savory, and succulent, that I kind of yearn for a contrast in the sides. Something lighter. A little vinegar to the oil. There's always a simple salad, sure, but has anyone out there hit on a combination down this road that bears singing about?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2013)

This is a favorite Veg combo of mine. A Dry/Acidic Wine balances well against the rich meat. You can cut back on the Butter if you wish...

*Braised Leeks, Fennel, Carrots and Celery*

1 stick of Butter

3 1inch thick Leeks, White and light Green part

1 Fennel Bulb, tops removed

4-5 ea Carrots

3-4 ribs Celery

1/3C White Wine

1/4C Basil Leaves

S & P

Cut all the vegetables into 3 inch by 1/4 inch Sticks.

Saute in the Butter just until they start to get Golden.

Season with S & P and add the Basil, stir to combine.

Deglaze with the Wine and cover the Pan.

Reduce the heat to low and Braise until the vegetables are tender.

Adjust seasoning and serve.

Serves 4-6

An easy, healthy and under appreciated veg in the Northern States are...

*Southern Braised Greens*

3Lbs Collard, Mustard Greens and/ or Kale 

3T Bacon Grease

1Lrg Onion, sliced

1T minced Garlic 

1ea Bay Leaf

3-4 Sprigs of Thyme, (1/2tsp Dry Thyme)

1T Brown Sugar

2ea  Ham Hocks

6C Water or Chicken Stock

S & P to taste

Hot Sauce and Vinegar as needed.

Wash the greens and remove the tough stems and cut the leaves into 1-2 inch strips. Set aside.

Saute the Onion in Bacon Grease until golden add the Garlic and saute until fragrant. Add the Herbs, Ham Hocks, Sugar and Water or Stock. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, cover and simmer 1 hour. Add the Greens cover and simmer 15 minutes. Uncover and simmer 45 more minutes or until really tender, stir frequently for even cooking. Remove the Hocks and shred the meat. Add the meat and S & P to the Greens. Simmer 5 minutes to reheat the meat and serve with plenty of Hot Sauce and Vinegar of choice.

Enjoy...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 11, 2013)

Fun sides dear Chef! And here I thought that horse meat tartare or razor clams could be "sides???" Smiles.

I just love this site so much, and adore learning from it, and seeing the fabulous things which everyone brings. So fun!

Happy midweek to all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2013)

How about quinoa pilaf, this particular one had tomatoes, garlic, fennel, onion, and baby squashes in it













8717585353_8f5eb21a6b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2013






Another favorite of ours is smoker roasted veggies. We use what ever we have on hand at the time and per the season. I little olive oil salt pepper is all you need.













8739278803_43600974ce_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2013


















8861197696_1623c9b1c3_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2013


















8944090969_87b33b42fb_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2013






Crispy skin taters per Mr T's recipe is another crowd pleaser.













8920268190_2527c4bc9b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2013


















9125541711_c975d6db94_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2013






That leads into twice baked taters. Stuffed with anything you want. These can be made in advance and vac packed and into the freezer for a later date. Freeze prior to vac packing. First batch here is hatch chile, and cheese, the second one is pulled pork hatch chile and cheese.













8920217600_38151ecc19_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2013


















8920211592_4d6ea94ecb_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2013






Here is my take on a Caprice salad. Using smoked mozzarella .













9237477068_cedbba32c1_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2013






Our newest favorite Bacon Beer Brussels:

[h3]Ingredients:[/h3]
2 lbs Brussels Sprouts
6 oz. thick cut bacon, chopped
1 shallot, peeled and sliced
12 oz. bottle beer, something light and crisp
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
Pinch crushed red pepper

[h3]Directions:[/h3]
Trim the ends of each Brussels Sprout, removing excess leaves. Cut the sprouts in half, leaving the smallest sprouts whole.

Place a large skillet over medium heat. Add the chopped bacon and saute until crisp.

Add the sliced shallot. Saute another 2-3 minutes to soften. Then add the Brussels Sprouts. Stir and sear the sides of the sprouts for 4-5 minutes.

Pour the bottle of beer into the skillet. Add the salt an both peppers. Bring to a simmer and lower the heat a little. Stir and simmer until the beer has reduced to a glaze and the sprouts are cooked through--12-15 minutes.













11118516623_a6f141cc7c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2013


















11118319115_f26daa831e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 11, 2013)

Exquisite Photos!!! Just fantastic!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 11, 2013)

Chef Jimmy you may have been born in yankee land but 10 thumbs up for the greens recipe.  Not sure about the sugar but may give that a try.  I would guess it is there to offset the bitterness of the greens for the uninitiated.  AND! you remembered the vinegar!  There is a southern country boy hiding in there somewhere.  Hello jmott7.  There are some great options above.  Maybe if you could be more specific in what you are looking for we can help further.  As I read your post I see you are not keen on sweet.  Neither am I.  I usually use no rubs and just go with salt and pepper.  Below are some suggestions and a little twist on the usual sides.  Hope it helps.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny
TEXAS STYLE PINTO BEANS​INGREDIENTS:

1 lb. - DRIED PINTO BEANS

6 or 8 - SLICES SMOKED STREAKY BACON  (OR SAME AMOUNT OF SALT PORK)

1/2 med. - ONION – CHOPPED

1 lg. CLOVES - GARLIC – MINCED

1 tsp. – SALT

1/2 tsp. - BLACK PEPPER

1/2 tsp. - GROUND CUMIN

1 tbs. - PICANTE SAUCE (OR 1/2 JALAPENO - CHOPPED) – OPTIONAL

1/2 tbs. - MILD CHILI POWDER

1/2 tsp. CELERY SALT

1/2 tsp. DRIED OREGANO

METHOD:

WASH BEANS WELL.  PLACE BEANS IN LARGE POT AND COVER WITH 2 INCHES TAP WATER.  SOAK FOR 6 TO 8 HOURS.  DRAIN AND RINSE BEANS.  IN LARGE POT FRY BACON (OR SALT PORK) UNTIL ALMOST COOKED.  ADD ONION AND GARLIC AND STIR FRY TILL ONION IS CLEAR.  ADD BEANS AND REMAINING INGREDIENTS.  COVER WITH 1 INCH OF WATER (DISTILLED WATER COOKS BEANS FASTER).  STIR WELL.  BRING TO RAPID BOIL.  REDUCE HEAT, STIR WELL, COVER AND SIMMER STIR EVERY 10 TO 15 MINUTES UNTIL BEANS ARE TENDER.  YOU CAN REMOVE THE LID AND BRING TO A RAPID BOIL FOR THE LAST 10-15 MINS. OF COOKING TIME TO THICKEN THE BEANS SLIGHTLY.  CHECK FOR SEASONINGS.  SALT PORK GIVES A DIFFERENT TASTE TO BACON. I LIKE EITHER.
POTATO SALAD​INGREDIENTS:

8 lg. - RED POTATO

3/4 med. - ONION CHOPPED (RED ONION ADDS COLOR)

1 tbs. - PREPARED MUSTARD

1 rib - CELERY – CHOPPED

2 tsp. SALT

1 tbs. LOUISANA HOT SAUCE

3 tbs. - DILL PICKLE RELISH (OR SWEET PICKLE RELISH)

5-6 tbs - MIRACLE WHIP OR MAYONAISE

DIRECTIONS:

I NOW PREFER MAYO.  I STILL ONLY USE DILL RELISH.  I ALSO NOW CHOP ONION AND CELERY IN BIGGER CHUNKS, SO MAYBE ADD A LITTLE MORE.  I LIKE THE BIGGER CRUNCHY PIECES. PLACE POTATO IN LARGE POT AND COVER WITH WATER.  COVER AND BRING TO RAPID BOIL.  REDUCE HEAT AND SIMMER.  TIME HERE IS HARD TO JUDGE.  BIGGER POTATO TAKE LONGER.  KEEP POKING WITH BUTTER KNIFE AND COOK UNTIL JUST COOKED (MAYBE EVEN A LITTLE UNDER COOKED).  DRAIN AND COOL IN COLD WATER, BUT KEEP AS HOT AS YOU CAN HOLD TO PEEL (WARM POTATOES SUCK UP DRESSING BETTER).  PEEL AND CUT INTO CUBES/CHUNKS.  PLACE CHUNKS INTO BOWL WITH ONION, CELERY AND RELISH.  IN A SEPERATE BOWL COMBINE REMAINING INGREDIENTS AND MIX REALLY WELL.  TASTE DRESSING.  SHOULD BE TOO HOT, TOO SALTY, TOO MUSTARDY.  IT HAS TO SEASON ALL THOSE POTATOES.  ADD MORE OF?? AS YOU THINK YOU NEED.  NOT EXACT SCIENCE.  HOW BIG WERE THE POTATOES?? ADD DRESSING TO POTATOES AND MIX WELL WITHOUT CRUSHING POTATOES. NOT MASHED POTATO SALAD!!  REFRIDGERATE UNTIL COLD.  ADD MORE MIRACLE WHIP/MAYO AS NEEDED TO SERVE.  SHOULD NOT BE DRY.
COLESLAW​INGREDIENTS:

1/2 HEAD GREEN CABBAGE

1/8 SMALL WHITE ONION

MIRACLE WHIP/MAYONAISE

SALT

GROUND BLACK PEPPER

DIRECTIONS:

REMOVE THE CORE FROM THE CABBAGE AND DISCARD THE CORE.  SHRED THE CABBAGE IN A FOOD PROCESSOR OR THINLY SLICE.  PUT CABBAGE INTO MIXING BOWL.  CRUSH THE CABBAGE WITH YOUR HAND TO RELEASE SOME MOISTURE.  FINELY CHOP ONION WITH MINI CHOPPER AND POUR INTO MIXING BOWL, OR GRATE THE ONION INTO THE BOWL.  USE KITCHEN TABLESPOON AND ADD 3 SPOONS OF MIRACLE WHIP/MAYONAISE.  MIX WELL.  SALT AND PEPPER TO TASTE.  ADD MORE MIRACLE WHIP/MAYONAISE IF TOO DRY.  CAN MIX RED AND GREEN CABBAGE TO ADD A LITLE COLOR.
CABBAGE​INGREDIENTS:

1 HEAD - GREEN CABBAGE

ONION POWDER

GARLIC POWDER

SALT

BUTTER

DIRECTIONS:

REMOVE THE CORE FROM THE CABBAGE WITH A SHARP KNIFE.  FILL THE HOLE WITH BUTTER.  SPRINKLE THE WHOLE CABBAGE WITH REMAINING INGREDIENTS.  WRAP TIGHTLY IN FOIL.  DON'T WANT THE BUTTER TO LEAK OUT.  PLACE ON GRILL.  TURN CABBAGE WHEN YOU TURN MEAT.  COOK UNTIL TENDER WHEN SQUEEZED.  TAKES A COUPLE OF HOURS DEPENDING ON HEAT OF BBQ.  LIKE COOKING BRISKET, TOO HOT AND OUTSIDE WILL BURN AND INSIDE WILL BE RAW.  PUT IT ON EARLY AND YOU CAN TAKE IT OFF WHEN DONE, LEAVE IT WRAPPED AND EVEN REHEAT IN MICROWAVE IF NEEDED.
GREEN BEANS AND RED POTATOES​INGREDIENTS:

2 lbs. - FRESH GREEN BEANS

1/2 med. - ONION CHOPPED

1 to 2 CLOVE - GARLIC – MINCED

2 tsp. – SALT

1/2 tsp. - BLACK PEPPER

1 tsp. - LEA AND PERRINS WORCHESTERSHIRE SAUCE

8 SLICES - SMOKED BACON

1/2 tsp. - RED PEPPER FLAKES

6 TO 8 lg. - RED POTATO CUT INTO 2 INCH CUBES

DIRECTIONS:

POTATO CAN BE PEELED ON NOT.  I PEEL MINE.  STRING AND RINSE BEANS.  CUT INTO 2 INCH LENGHTS.  IN LARGE POT FRY BACON FOR ABOUT 3 TO 5 MINUTES.  ADD ONION AND CONTINUE TO FRY UNTIL ARE ALMOST CLEAR.  ADD GARLIC AND CONTINUE UNTIL ONIONS ARE CLEAR.  ADD POTATO AND COVER POTATO WITH ABOUT 2 INCHES OF WATER.  SIR WELL.  COVER AND BRING TO BOIL.  BOIL POTATO ABOUT 5 MINUTES.  ADD GREEN BEANS.  ADD WATER IF NEEDED TO JUST ABOUT COVER.  COVER AND RETURN TO BOIL.  STIR WELL REDUCE HEAT AND SIMMER UNTIL POTATOES ARE DONE.  GREEN BEANS SHOULD BE SLIGHTLY CRUNCHY.


----------



## ajbert (Dec 11, 2013)

My favorite side with delicious BBQ?

Plain ol' garlic bread.  Helps to clean up the fingers from the sauce, too!


----------



## jmott7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow. Terrific, everyone. Thank you.


----------



## jmott7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Great shots. Thanks. I do a grilled veggie salad with a smoked red onion that's my wife's new favorite.

Are the veggies raw in the quinoa pilaf?

And if you like brussels sprouts, try this. It's knocked beans off the holiday table.

http://food52.com/blog/4857-momofuku-s-roasted-brussels-sprouts-with-fish-sauce-vinaigrette


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2013)

jmott7 said:


> Great shots. Thanks. I do a grilled veggie salad with a smoked red onion that's my wife's new favorite.
> 
> 
> Are the veggies raw in the quinoa pilaf?
> ...



Some were and some weren't. The onion garlic and squash were sautéed. The tomatoes were not, added to the hot pilaf right before serving. So sautéed the first veggies add cooked quinoa, stir in tomatoes and serve. I like my squash warm and more andante them mushy. So I added the squash later than the onion.


----------



## jmott7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sounds great, Dirt. I'm going to try that. Thanks again.


----------



## dougmays (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow some great recommendations here! I'm gonna have to try that bacon beer brussel sprout recipe!


----------



## the1pearson (Jul 14, 2014)

2014-07-20 17.35.11.jpg



__ the1pearson
__ Jul 22, 2014





Liked all the veggie suggestions... Brusselsprouts with thin sliced onions & bacon is a favorite and.. I love grilled asparagus too ( s&p , evoo)


----------

